

I'm a teapot - donohoe
http://nytimes.com/418

======
rbanffy
Bah... 200...

    
    
      $ curl -I http://www.nytimes.com/418
      HTTP/1.1 200 OK
      Server: Sun-ONE-Web-Server/6.1
      Date: Wed, 25 Jan 2012 21:28:58 GMT
      Content-length: 17
      Content-type: text/plain
      Set-cookie: RMID=2dab5fc96b364f20741aba0c; expires=Thursday, 24-Jan-2013 21:28:58 GMT; path=/; domain=.nytimes.com
      Last-modified: Fri, 29 Apr 2011 19:40:57 GMT
      Etag: "11-4dbb1449"
      Accept-ranges: bytes

~~~
JonnieCache
I'm betting that's their CDN swallowing the nonstandard (even though its on
spec) http code.

Varnish does the same thing, which is why you can't get a 418 code out of
httpstat.us/418, which is on heroku. Same goes for that cat-based one that
came up the other week, which is also on heroku.

~~~
lukeschlather
Is it on spec? Somehow I doubt there's an actual teapot involved anywhere in
responding to that request.

~~~
ejames
HTTP status 418 is an "official" status code released in the traditional
yearly April Fool's Day paper[1] of the Internet Engineering Task Force. It
was the joke for 1998.

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_P...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol)

~~~
dandelany
True, but the spec clearly states that the 418 code is to be used only when
"the HTCPCP server is a teapot; the resulting entity may be short and stout."

~~~
StavrosK
How does Varnish know the backend server is not a teapot? It's a blatant
violation of the standard to strip it out.

------
joejohnson
It's a reference to an April Fools joke from 1998:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_P...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol)

~~~
Teapot
In the spirit of more fun, <http://medlem.spray.se/erur/418.htm>

------
dj_axl
Needs more teapots.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/418>

~~~
derleth
Headers:

    
    
        HTTP/1.1 418 I'm a teapot
        Date: Wed, 25 Jan 2012 23:57:22 GMT
        Server: Apache
        X-Webapp: cbeebieshome
        X-Generated: Wed, 25 Jan 2012 23:57:22 +0000
        Cache-Control: max-age=60
        Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
        Content-Length: 20820
        X-Cache-Action: PASS (status)
        X-Cache-Age: 0

~~~
AndyKelley
Unfortunately, it's a lie. Obviously this is a web server and not a teapot.

~~~
YmMot
Technically most web servers _are_ teapots, just incredibly bad ones.

~~~
kijin
Old Prescott Pentium D CPUs might actually make decent teapots. Those things
were _hawt._

------
kordless
Google AppEngine doesn't seem to allow the 418 response code. Failed
expectations at the best: <http://geekceo.com/418>

------
yeison
Has anyone designed a teapot to functionally implement this protocol?

~~~
jerf
<http://www.cs.rhul.ac.uk/home/joseph/teapot.html>

The page claims that <http://134.219.188.123/> is the device in the picture.
Since we may be about to hammer it:

    
    
        jerf@jerfhom ~ $ curl -i http://134.219.188.123/
        HTTP/1.0 418 I am a Teapot
        Server: BaseHTTP/0.3 Python/2.4.4
        Date: Thu, 26 Jan 2012 01:38:15 GMT
        Content-Type: text/html
        Connection: close
    
        <head>
        <title>Error response</title>
        </head>
        <body>
        <h1>Error response</h1>
        <p>Error code 418.
        <p>Message: I am a Teapot.
        <p>Error code explanation: 418 = ???.
        </body>

~~~
jt2190
Lovely!

Perhaps the next implementation should use Raspberry Pi instead of a laptop.

~~~
JonnieCache
You don't need a raspberry pi.

<http://d116.com/ace/>

<http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/WebServer>

------
leejw00t354
I did a university assignment on the HTCPCP. My tutor thought it would be
hilarious to get us to create a coffee pot server which was based on RFC 2324

------
ComputerGuru
How did anyone find this? (It's not in robots.txt, fyi)

~~~
takk
It's from an April fools joke from 1998 regarding the "Hyper Text Coffee Pot
Control Protocol"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_P...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol)

~~~
ComputerGuru
You misunderstand - my Q is how did anyone find NYTime's implementation of
this joke spec?

------
someone13
From the excellent HTTP Status Cats:

<http://httpcats.herokuapp.com/418>

